# DANGER! Angie thinking again!



## AngieM2

Hi friends -

I've been thinking a bit about a Sew Along that will be in place of a swap some time this year. Karen and I don't have it settled yet. This weather and just stuff have us both, more out of time line.

But, here's my thought - getting wild I know.

What if a sew along was something such as a baby or child article of clothing? I was thinking of a basic dress - I was seeing some patterns in Simplicity that could be bought (during a Hancock sale) for about $1.99 each, then use whatever fabrics we have on hand. And I probably would want to add a sash if it has a decent waistline.

There could be questions about setting in sleeves, or zippers, and we could help those that are not doing too much clothes sewing due to stress of doing it. 

And I LOVE to see little girls in a basic summer dress with a sash - It's so little girl and a bit prissy but can be practical. 

This would be something different.
I could get the pattern if you couldn't and we'd work out the $$. This could be made in a size to go for one of your children, a friend's child, or just for charity.

Would anyone want to do something like this instead of a quilt block on a sew along?

And Photos could be added to help explain things.

What do you think? 

Angie


----------



## ErinP

Yes! I'm in!!


----------



## amylou62

I'm in. I have a brand new great niece that will be the perfect size for a sundress this summer.


----------



## AngieM2

This Butterick pattern # 3350 sizes 2 - 8 is very much like what I'm thinking. But I'm looking for my favorite pattern....

This is decent, sleeves or no sleeves, two types of hems, and a SASH.

I'm off to find that other pattern I really like.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Mcall's 8675 is my FAVORITE dress for a little girl. It goes sizes 2 - 14. 

The skirt is a circle. You have to tell Mom's to have the girl put shorts on under it as it is a TWIRLING dress. I've made it several times and everyone, Mom and girl has LOVED it.

It takes more fabric than the other one, due to the cut of the skirt.


So that gives you an idea of what I'm thinking. (or the skirt of 8675 and the top of the 3350.)

But, this one - add a sash (that's really easy), and it's fantastic!

Angie


----------



## ErinP

So far I vote 8675 for the simple fact that I have a size 10 to fit. 

My "little girl" isn't so little anymore...


----------



## AngieM2

And this can be done by hand sewing if you don't have a machine. 

Angie


----------



## Carolyn

mm, I would like this.


----------



## 3ravens

So this would be everybody make their own at the same time, not an exchange, correct?


----------



## AngieM2

This is looking good. 

And if you want to do this, and the buying of the pattern or fabric is a hang up - PM me. I have a LOT of fabric, and I know I have enough of these patterns in the house to cut one of every size. This is the 8675 pattern.

I'd rather have friends doing this and learning or playing or learning/playing with me and share what I have, than someone not doing it cause of logistics. 

I know I have friends here with tighter budgets than mine, we can figure something out.


----------



## AngieM2

3ravens said:


> So this would be everybody make their own at the same time, not an exchange, correct?


Correct. It would be a Sew Along, not an exchange. But photos would be requested if possible, or at least descriptions.


My motive - I like these two dresses. I think in this current day and age the clothes in the stores (that are affordable) are pretty tacky. And it's VERY HARD to find a twirly dress that young girls through young ladies feel good in and parents are not thinking they are dressing a tramp.

And, if we can get through this together - then maybe one person will KNOW they can continue and make other decent, lovely clothes with their flair and the imagination. 

So, I'm willing to use what I have to play with friends and ENABLE.

Angie


----------



## ErinP

AngieM2 said:


> I have a LOT of fabric...


Me too! For this project, I would be happy to sell any fabric in my store for my cost ($3.50-4.50 per yd in most cases) and postage. 
Just PM me if you're interested.


----------



## AngieM2

Thank you Erin - that makes you Enabler #3, (BusyBee2 is enabler #2)

I'm sitting here getting excited about something. It's making the winter blahs lift.

When we get it all set, there's a couple of young ladies that might fit the pattern or have a young friend and would like to try, also.

If not for a specific person, a size 2 would be cute and would not take too much fabric.

Angie


----------



## Carolyn

my DGD is a size 2 and my DIL would love this. We would all follow the same pattern? I have a lot of basic fabrics-- This is a great idea. count me in


----------



## amylou62

Alright I'll go with either one BUT I have never made any clothes. Is this something I'll be able to do?


----------



## AngieM2

amylou - YOU are the target audience! Have you sewn anything, such as pieced quilt blocks, etc?

You'll have several ladies with various sewing experience to help. 

Angie


----------



## Pauline

Ok Angie this sounds like fun I am in to sew along with you all


----------



## AngieM2

So far - we have these ladies in for making a dress.

Me - AngieM2
ErinP
anylou62
Carolyn
Pauline

Unless anyone objects, M8675 will be the pattern we use. 

We can add a sash to it if we wish, or not.
This will be for you to keep or give away - NOT A SWAP, a sew along.

You can use 1.87 yard fabric (Walmart or Hancock's mixed fiber broadcloth is usually about this price). And I can help you get the pattern if you have a difficulty getting it.

I'm thinking next week McCall's should be on sale at Hancock's. The Butterick was on sale today. 

We can start getting ready during the week. Hopefully we can all cut out by next weekend.

So, this may be the Sew Along that Karen and I talked of doing instead of one of the quilt block swaps. 

Angie


PS: You can use any fabric you want. I just wanted to let you know it does not have to be really expensive. Heck, you could take an old soft sheet and make a dress out of it.


----------



## Carolyn

looks good to me


----------



## amylou62

Yea I can sew just have never done clothes. Your paper pieced quilt block was easy with all your instructions and pictures. I'll get everything this week and get ready. Sounds like fun.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Angie,

Help me understand the pattern: If I wanted to make this in a size 8, style G, would I need 3 3/4 yards for the overlay, plus another 4 5/8 contrasting fabric (assuming the fabric is 45")?

I LOVE this pattern, I have never attempted anything so pretty, and would love to play along


----------



## BusyBees2

Enabler2 here!:hand:

I'm in! I have a wedding to attend in May. This pattern will be perfect for my 2yo & 8yo for that wedding. And I _think _I may have just the fabric in my stash for a spring dress.

I'll have to see how much fabric we'll need and if I have enough for both.

Guess the quilting projects and all the BOM fabrics in need of cutting will just have to take a back burner for a bit.

Jennifer


----------



## AngieM2

remember to get zipper for the length needed, or longer. Zippers can be made shorter, but really Difficult to make longer (just a joke, cant' make it longer).

thread to match your fabric - good thread, don't get the cheapest spool available. It'll break and make you say nasty things.

You probably are going to need about 1/4 yard of interfacing for the neckline. Light to medium weight. You should be able to purchase yardage of it, or a prepackaged amount for a $1 or $2.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie~ Lesson #1 might have to be which picture in the photo is which version! I'm having a devil of a time matching the pictures to the versions for yardage details.

I myself am not interested in the overlay, but might do a different colored bodice with a printed skirt, adding a sash that can tie in front for the 8yo and in back for the 2yo.


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Add me to the list Angie! I have several summer outfits I'm sewing for my 4 year old niece, but they are all pretty basic. This pattern will make a great birthday party dress or for a more formal outting with her parents....( with bloomers underneath as she's a tomboy & a climber!!)
I have several fabric stores around me, so getting the pattern shouldn't be a problem. Look forward to this coming together with everyone! Great idea!!:goodjob:


----------



## AngieM2

Jennifer - give me a few minutes and I'll bounce over to the pattern on another window.


----------



## AngieM2

Back of pattern for figuring out what you need...

These show line drawings of the back of the dresses at the middle of the page, then yardage at the bottom of the page.

If you look at the envelope back, it will give you the size and the dress.

Looking at the front - top of the page You'll see that in the drawings, A, B, C are basically the same dress. So, look at the size, then go down and look at the yardage.

NOW - two toned dresses.
The bottom yardage is F for two tone dresses. This will give you the two amounts needed to make the dress.

for the sash, and extra 1/2 yard will be liberally enough.

Does this help?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Me - AngieM2
ErinP
anylou62
Carolyn
Pauline
WildernessFamily
BusyBee2
MsPioneerGal

Yeah! this is going to be so fun, every dress will be different.

And those with embroidery machines. A liberal sprinkling of embroidery will work, or edging the hem with rick rack or lace - it's nice. Or just pick a really neat fabric, and make this first one plain.

by the way - This is an addictive pattern. Once you get the first one done - you'll see fabrics and MUST make this again. 

It's really nice in a tiny pink gingham. That's what I made it in the first time.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Copy of the start of this thread at the backup forum I started during the HT down time.
If we are not here, I'll be there looking for you. You can bookmark it if you wish.

Here it is at Country Friends Gathering Place.
I check in over there a few times a day.

Angie


----------



## ErinP

BusyBees2 said:


> Angie~ Lesson #1 might have to be which picture in the photo is which version! I'm having a devil of a time matching the pictures to the versions for yardage details.
> 
> I myself am not interested in the overlay, but might do a different colored bodice with a printed skirt, adding a sash that can tie in front for the 8yo and in back for the 2yo.


I'm having the _exact_ same problem! lol
I'd like to do one color for the bodice, another for the skirt and the tie/sash will be the same as one or the other. No overlays for me, either!!


----------



## BusyBees2

Erin,
As Angie said, if you want to do the bodice & skirt different fabrics, look down at the bottom of the yardage chart and look at view F, color 1 & color 2. (Never mind the overlay measurements at the top) [I think I have other views matched to pictures if anyone needs it]

I have found the perfect purple floral print in my stash...enough for both girls' skirts!! Then, I have found the perfect 'recipe' for dying my own fabric for a perfect match for the bodices and sashes!!! Have the fabric for that already, so just need to do some mixing. 

All I'll need are zippers & patterns.


----------



## AngieM2

List the size you want to make, and I'll figure it out for you.

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS

Hey! I would love to participate, and guess what! I purchased that pattern Thursday from Hancock's. They had Butterick on sale for $1.99!

Let me know if it is to late to join in the fun!


----------



## AngieM2

Glenda - Of course you can join in and play. How great that you got that pattern already. Did you buy some fabric then, or like I do - see patterns I like and buy ahead as I don't want to pay more than $1.99 for a pattern.

I just started this today, so I'd say you are "Right on Time" :cute:

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS

I got several patterns so I can get prepared for my Easter sewing.

I don't think I will have any trouble finding fabric in my stash....hehe!


----------



## AngieM2

Glenda - I'd not even thought of this for Easter, but it sure would make a very nice Easter Dress.

How many girls are you sewing for? and what age/size are they?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Patches - I see you lurking around. Give this some thought - it's going to be fun.

Angie


----------



## ErinP

BusyBees2 said:


> Erin,
> As Angie said,...


Yeah, after I posted I finished reading the thread. Sure enough, there it was.


----------



## AngieM2

Yeah - folks are finding their way.

Amylou - are you finding your way... speak up along the way so all of us that have sewn a bit more can help make this successful and fun for you.

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS

AngieM2 said:


> Glenda - I'd not even thought of this for Easter, but it sure would make a very nice Easter Dress.
> 
> How many girls are you sewing for? and what age/size are they?
> 
> Angie


Angie, I make custom clothing for children. I used to take orders, but I have decided to offer dresses that I have made and are already in my stock (for the most part).

About 5 yearrs ago, I had a booming sewing business, but decided I wanted to go to work with a Hospice orginization. It has been a wonderful opportunity, but I am now ready to come back home. I MUST be creating and I must be earning some income. Sewing is a way for me to create and make money.


----------



## Pauline

pattern bought , digging through fabric i found a tyedye type swirl in pale blues and aquas or one that is in pinks that i might use or dig deeper and find something else the 2 found so far i know have more then enough yardage for a couple of dresses as they were bought to back a quilt and be part of the top when i got around to making it  this may be a great way for some of us to use up some of our stashes ladies


----------



## AngieM2

Pauline - that's great that the pattern is bought, etc. I love the description of the blue and turquoise swirly stuff - you KNOW those are my colors.. Especially the turquoise.

This might help clear out some stashes.

Hey - Glenda - if you did that special sewing for children, when we get to the zipper, you may want to chime in with how you do it - cause I know there is more than one way to get those zippers in. Also, anyone else that's experienced. I figure all of us that have sewn clothes can help the newer ones, or ones just wanting to learn a different way to approach something.

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS

I would love to help out! Sewing is such a great skill to have, I would be most happy to help anyone learn more about sewing. However, I bet there are some much more experienced than I am!


----------



## Michele of MI

Can I still join? This looks like fun, and my girls love dresses!


----------



## AngieM2

Michele - of course you can join in. 

Can you get the pattern okay, and you girls will LOVE this dress.

Angie


----------



## 3ravens

Gotta ask my bff if she will "loan" me her granddaughters..... all I have is a DGS, and I doubt his Daddy will let me put a dress on him, LOL! Final decision after I talk to her.


----------



## AngieM2

Okay 3ravens on checking with the borrow of a Granddaughter. I do understand. (Bet, she'll jump at the chance for you to make something for the DGD).

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Good Morning Ladies - Just bumping this so others might see it and see if they want to join in.

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS

Morning! I am still so excited by this little sew along!


----------



## Glenda in MS

If anyone needs fabric, pm me I have bunches and love to share.


----------



## amylou62

I'm here. I'll get my pattern and check out the fabric tomorrow. I think the Easter dress idea is a great one. My mom always used to make me a new dress for Easter.


----------



## ErinP

Angie I realize, you just floated this idea _yesterday_, lol but what time frame are you looking at for starting and completion? 

I won't get to town for a few days to be able to get a pattern.


----------



## AngieM2

I went and found my selection of this pattern. 
I actually went out to Hancock's yesterday and did the unimaginable - I bought a fabric for this that I liked. I'm blaming it on the 28 * weather here and I had to go out....

But, then looking in the fabric room - there are several other options depending on the size I decide to make.

I'm thinking of cutting out today - still cold here, about 21 right now. - and have this where I can work on it at night, after work. 

Angie


----------



## ErinP

Today?!? Eee! 

I'm still trying to finish a baby quilt! lol


----------



## countrysunshine

My mom would stay up all night making us Easter dresses. There were three of us girls and it was like Christmas in that they would be all done and laid out w/ our Easter Baskets on Easter morning.

I have no daughters nor granddaughters. I have 7 year old niece but cannot imagine her in that dress. So, I'll sit this one out. I'll do "big girl" (bridesmaid) dresses as you all play together.

Have fun.

Mary


----------



## Carolyn

I might have the pattern, but if not, it may take a week for me to get the pattern. My brother has 2 younger daughters that are 8 and almost 6, so I might make them dresses also.


----------



## AngieM2

Mary - don't worry if you're not doing this Sew- A- Long, but nothing says you cannot hang around with the dress you are doing. It still has all the components and you can chime in with all of us. 

This dress, just something for a consistency. Since we are not swapping - the accent is getting it done and showing it off, and mostly ENCOURAGING those that feel a bit intemidated by the dress making rather than quilt block piecing.

And to the others, I work outside the home in a cubicle each day - pushing papers, so this is a good time for me to do cutting out, and then I'll have time to sew a bit each night or so (between other projects).

Lets just try to see about getting it cut out during next week. This will keep the questions about on the same schedule as others encountering each piece of the dress making.

Angie


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

At the very least I'm going to lurk on this one  I'd love to pick up the skills to make things for DGD, patterns make me nervous. I haven't even attempted the doll clothes from real patterns. I made a spiral skirt for her but it was really easy to figure out. I think my head starts spinning on cuts and bias and ... maybe I need to read and figure out before I try a dress. Hmm. I'm going to at least look for that pattern, it's adorable. Just afraid of being in over my head.


----------



## Glenda in MS

AngieM2 said:


> This Butterick pattern # 3350 sizes 2 - 8 is very much like what I'm thinking. But I'm looking for my favorite pattern....
> 
> This is decent, sleeves or no sleeves, two types of hems, and a SASH.
> 
> I'm off to find that other pattern I really like.
> 
> Angie


Oh no! I just realized that the dress was a McCall's pattern. I have the Butterick pattern that was first listed! I hope I can find the McCall's one...quickly!


----------



## ErinP

Pa funnyfarm said:


> At the very least I'm going to lurk on this one  I'd love to pick up the skills to make things for DGD, patterns make me nervous. I haven't even attempted the doll clothes from real patterns. I made a spiral skirt for her but it was really easy to figure out. I think my head starts spinning on cuts and bias and ... maybe I need to read and figure out before I try a dress. Hmm. I'm going to at least look for that pattern, it's adorable. Just afraid of being in over my head.


Some patterns are really complicated, but this one isn't. 
The hardest part would probably be the sleeves. So make the sleeveless one! 
This is probably one of the easiest things to start with.


----------



## AngieM2

Glenda - if you want to get the one we've decided to use okay. I've got the first pattern also.

Just the 8675 has a different skirt - it moves differently.

So, you decide, we can work with both. I think you'll like the 8675.

Let me know what you decide to do. Either way - you'll make a lovely dress.

Angie


----------



## countrysunshine

I am working on multiple bridesmaids' dresses for my son's wedding. The girls just came today for the first fitting. I need to get them cut out but it will probably be next weekend. I have to work this week and I am not going to start now.

No flower girls in this wedding or I would do that along w/ you guys. I did two flower girls for my older son's wedding and they looked very similar to that pattern.

Have fun, ladies.


----------



## AngieM2

I sure hope the bridesmaid dresses are not too complicated and the fabric not all slippery. 

What colors, etc. You can tell us about them, when you have time, as we talk about what we are using to make our dresses.

Angie


----------



## Patches

Thanks for the invite, Angie, but I think I will have to set this one out and just read along on all you ladies' progress. I don't have any girls in the family, and I am pretty tied up right now with other things. I am trying to do the stash busting thread, and play catch up, and keep everything else going that I need to be doing now. I will watch you all though, and would love to see pictures as you all progress along. Marilyn


----------



## AngieM2

Marilyn you'll be missed, but I'll check the stash busting thread to see what you're up to. Do pop in and visit with us along this Sewing.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady

I'm trying to catch up on other sewing right now, but I'll be checking in to see how much fun you're having and hopefully see some pictures.


----------



## AngieM2

Country Lady - I understand about catching up. But do drop in and see how we do along the way, and there will be pictures.

You can even show us what you're doing to inspire us all. We need all our friends.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

If you're thinking of this, it's okay - if you're just keeping up with what we're doing - that's good too.

So, go ahead and drop a note on what you think, etc. Be part of us even if you're not sewing right now. (even guys that are just curious).

Angie


----------



## CJ

Angie, are little girls patterns like ours, where the pattern size is totally unrelated to RTW size? If I wanted to do this sew along with you all, and I chose a size, when I went to give away the dress, what size would I tell someone it is?

And what is the status on being able to sew children's items these days? I haven't followed what was happening in the industry, but I remember a year ago talk of testing and certifications for children's items.


----------



## AngieM2

CJ - that testing for children's clothing. Last I heard, and this is by no means official anything, is that the fabrics are already tested for the lead content, etc. 

And it does not seem to have effected e-bay and etsy sales, so I'm thinking this little bit is okay.

I would not recommend selling this dress online, but you could resale the pattern, and have the dress for an example to go buy.
Last I heard, the pattern companies can and have sometimes sued over using home patterns for "manufacturing" without paying a copyright fee. Even if you change it by adding a ruffle or sash - I emailed on of the companies and asked about it.

So, if you do selling of clothing - learn to make your own pattern, and make sure you say it's your own pattern.

The doll clothes I'm thinking of doing for Am Girl doll sales are from a book with explicit okay to make for resale.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

I am thinking about joining this SAL... but not sure yet. I will be going out of town the 18th/19th for a wedding, and need to finish 3 quilts. No, I mean 4 quilts. But they shouldn't take long. AND I just joined a KAL....
hmmmm
BUT my 11yr old DD needs a dress like this. I am sure she does....
Maybe I will just make her a dress with a similar patter that I have. I have the perfect material already. Lace for trimming and everything. But I do love that skirt.

I will ponder this today. Sewing is easy for me (thankful for that!) I am sure I could whip this up in a couple of days.


----------



## AngieM2

I hope it works out for you to join and play, Mama J

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne

I love this kind of sewing! 

Its been years since I made little dresses. My Sherea is 21 now and getting married this month, but I fondly remember the pretty little Sunday/Easter frocks with pintucks and Battenburg lace collars. Of course, she had to have the dress lined or the seams frenched - nothing itchy or scratchy for my little princess, still wears her socks inside out 'cause she the seams 'bother' her.

I have a 4 yr old great niece, whose Mom would appreciate (and care for) something this fine. * If I can get my quilt finished, I'll catch up with you.* I can get a pattern next week, or make my own. I have plenty fabric and some sweet buttons I've been wanting to use.

Just to add, if you don't make garments and are planning to sew from your quilt fabric stash - 100% cotton fabric requires ironing after wash. That's fine for me, I love to iron, but a surprising number of folks don't even own an iron. Something to remember if you are giving this frock away. It'd be a shame if it weren't used because no one wanted to iron. I have poly/cotton blends I'll be using.


Jackie


----------



## Glenda in MS

I got the RIGHT pattern this morning! Should we go ahead and get started or do we have a start date?


----------



## AngieM2

Starting the weekend of January 16-17 (cause 18th is a Federal Holiday).

Does that go good for everyone?

If not yell, or catch up - we'll reach out and grab your hand and pull you aboard this carosel













And trying to be done by end of March as Easter is April 4th, and some are aiming to use the dress/es then.


----------



## BusyBees2

Got my patterns and zippers today.

Will hopefully get the bodice fabric dyed tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## ErinP

AngieM2 said:


> Starting the weekend of January 16-17 (cause 18th is a Federal Holiday).
> 
> Does that go good for everyone?
> 
> If not yell, or catch up - we'll reach out and grab your hand and pull you aboard this carosel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And trying to be done by end of March as Easter is April 4th, and some are aiming to use the dress/es then.


Perfect!


----------



## notenoughtime

Would you ladies let me sew along too. My little girl is also 21 now so it has been years? I haven't read through all the post so not sure if there is a time frame? Another thing is a don't know a little girl that could use a sweet little dress like this. If I would make a size 2,3 or 4 would someone know someone that could use it?


----------



## CJ

Well I picked up my pattern today (in a size 2, 3 & 4... so I'll be looking for a recipient in that size range) and some fabric, by golly I think I'm going to join ya'll!

I have no garment making skills at all, so this will be great! (or maybe not so great, but fun anyway!)

I've already washed my fabrics, I'm really glad to hear we aren't starting for a week or so because I have my house ripped apart re-organizing everything!


----------



## mamajohnson

Oh cool Angie! With that time frame, I can do this!!! I will try and get a pattern soon. Maybe I will just order it online to make it easier.
I will be making a dress in size 12/14. My little (ha! she is 11 going on 20) Beka is tall and skinny, this will be very cute on her. I have a bronze colored fancy (soft/shiny) fabric, not sure of the blend, that I will use. It was given to me by my mom. A few years back my niece was in several Miss Texas pageants and mom had bought this fabric to make her a gown. The color just didn't work for my niece, but is perfect for my daughter! 

Ok, I am officially excited and IN! :rock:
Jackie - so glad to see you joining in too!


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Perfect timing to start for me Angie!! Our local Fabricland ( I"m in Canada) is having a one day 50% off sale on Saturday. And I'm glad Jaclynne mentioned polycotton for the non-ironing folks ~ that's my sister . Just waiting for her to give me updated measurements of my niece & I'll be good to go this weekend! This will certainly chase away the wintertime blues!!


----------



## Countrystyle

I won't be sewing but plan on keeping company and watching! Sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## sancraft

Someone stop this woman. :croc: This sounds like a ton of fun. Please add me to the list.


----------



## WildernesFamily

I just bought my pattern. I bought it in 7/8/10 size. Still have to measure my dd to see if I'll be making this in 8 or 10.

And I still have to go through my fabric to see if I can find suitable fabric.

I am probably crazy for taking this on now.. we're in the process of packing for our move, so I'm going to be here for the beginning, but I may not be here for the end! I'll play it by ear and perhaps just go a tad quicker than everyone else so I can get it done before we move - which will be mid to end of February.


----------



## AngieM2

yea! sancraft is playing! 

And wilderness, I'm sure under there somewhere is enough fabric for this.

I'll try to get us a list up tonight of all players and visitors.

I don't know if just to use this thread here, or start one in Swap forum.

Is everyone doing okay on this thread? Right here? If so, I'm just going to let it grow as we go along.

Angie


----------



## amylou62

Okay I'm making a design change. My great-great niece is only going to be 8 months old at easter AND our walmart only carries simplicity and new look patterns. BUT I found the cutest one that I couldn't resist. It's the New Look 6877 pattern. I'm going to make the middle picture A+B+I. It will probably be similar enough that I can go along here too.


----------



## CJ

Angie, I am so excited about this! Swaps have never been my cup of tea, but sew alongs, where everyone makes their own item and we get to learn together and share our projects, I love that idea!

I'm going to cut out my little dress today. I'll be making a size 4, view F, only without the overlay, so I'm sure I'll be needing help following the pattern without the overlay, LOL


----------



## AngieM2

this is great CJ.
I have not cut out mine yet. But I get a 3 day weekend!

You'll have help.

Angie


----------



## Pauline

ok fabric is washed and pressed so i can cut out hopefully today but definetly over the weekend i will be cutting out 2 dresses one in the pinks and purpes and one in the aquas one will be view A the other view B


----------



## CJ

I've not gotten into garment sewing much because I'll be honest, the instructions baffle me. I'm laying out the pieces for the bodice now, and while I _think_ that the directions are telling me to cut it out with the right sides of the fabric together, then unfold and cut the remaining pieces with the single layer of fabric right side up, the pictures indicate otherwise!

So before I cut, I'll await sage advice from those in the know.


----------



## AngieM2

Does the picture have the front of the dress laying flat? I'm not at home so I don't have the instructions with me.

If you don't get another answer before tonight - I'll check it out and give you an answer.

Are you making the sleeves or not? I don't remember which views have sleeves and which don't, off the top of my head.

Angie


----------



## cc

I have been out of pocket since before Christmas, (long ugly story) but I'm back and this sounds like so much fun, I love to sew for little girls, you can just do so much with them, lace, ruffles, more lace, etc....


----------



## AngieM2

Good to see you CC. 

Can you get the pattern easily? And jump in and join us. some of us have started, but "officially" the start is this weekend, and hopefully showing off photos, or at least describing then end results by end of March.

And by all means - ruffles, lace, ribbons all that will be great.

Angie


----------



## cc

AngieM2 said:


> Good to see you CC.
> 
> Can you get the pattern easily? And jump in and join us. some of us have started, but "officially" the start is this weekend, and hopefully showing off photos, or at least describing then end results by end of March.
> 
> And by all means - ruffles, lace, ribbons all that will be great.
> 
> Angie


I may have to wait until I go to the "big town" next week when I have a dr. appt. to pick up the pattern but I am sure I can catch up. Have lots of fabric, lace and stuff already on hand and would be glad to share if someone lets me know what they are looking for.


----------



## CJ

Well Angie, I think what I want is a combination. I like view A with sleeves, view F's bow around the waist, and a different colored top and bottom, with no overlay. LOL

I just got back from the store again, I must have cut the skirt out wrong because I didn't have enough fabric. Now I have lots leftover, enough to make something else, not sure what though!

The diagram shows the fabric folded, selvage to selvage, and it also shows the fabric with the wrong sides together. However, the instructions say to fold it with the right sides together. I've never been confused at the layout process before! 

To make it even more confusing, pattern piece 7 (front half of skirt) is labeled to cut on the fold, but the diagram doesn't show that... or if it does, it isn't translating for moi! LOL


----------



## AngieM2

CJ - the skirt front is cut on the fold. If you open the fabric out, and then with it open, take each cut end (not the length, the width) and pull them uptogether, at the other end of this will be a fold across the width of the fabric. Being right side out or in makes no real difference.

Then put the front of the skirt - "put on fold" where that fold is on the fabric. It will then curve up towards a selvage edge.

On the back piece, it's is not on a fold, so it will be the back seam lining up with the straight of grain (either longwise, or across wise) and will curve the to a selvage.

This skirt EATS fabric due to it being a complete circle when sewn together.

Angie


----------



## CJ

Well I must be the world's biggest eejit when it comes to pattern deciphering.  I keep looking at the diagrams and I just am not seeing it! I understand perfectly well what you are describing, having cut other patterns out that way, but the combination of diagrams and general instructions on this one... whew! 

LOL but that's why I'm so happy to follow along on the sew along, you guys can clue me in! :bouncy:


----------



## AngieM2

CJ - that helping to figure things out and seeing the pretty finished dresses is the whole reason for this sew- along.

Angie


----------



## Pauline

cj i don't read the pattern lay out they always confuse me as well i read the pattern pieces they will tell me what to put on the fold and what not to as well as how many of each i need saves me a major headache and my mom one as well because i am not walking around the house cussing and muttering as i clean and bang things around here to relieve the frustration


----------



## CJ

Pauline, LOL you just described me. Hahahaha


----------



## giraffe_baby

I just now found this posting, I would EVENTUALLY love to learn to sew clothing. My girls (10 and 12) will NOT wear dresses  soooo they are the only lil girls I know. BUT I will follow maybe i can pick up some pointers!


----------



## AngieM2

giraffe_baby

I'm making mine that might get mailed to my granddaughters, or given away. I'm never at a loss to find someone that likes this type of dress. But at the age your girls are - that can be a definite "know their own style" age.

If you wanted, a size 2 is not much fabric and could be give to a church or orphanage, or such.

But whatever you decide, we value your popping in and visiting when possible.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

I got my bodice fabric dyed today. It's in the washer for it's first rinsing now. Have no plans for this weekend, so getting things cut out shouldn't pose a problem...

Hope everyone else is in good shape!


----------



## AngieM2

What color? I think it's so neat that you are dying the fabric.

I have a 3 day weekend, and at least two will be split between sewing on this and another project that's for $$.

My problem is I don't know which of 5 fabrics I've got that I'll cut out.

Angie


----------



## ErinP

Well, I've got my fabric, I've got my patterns, and I've got my recipient. 
However, tomorrow I need to go work on our shop (hoping to get it roofed!) so I won't be able to cut until Sunday, maybe....
(and at some point I have _got_ to get this quilt put together!!!!)


----------



## AngieM2

Erin - you do what you need to - we'll be here. Good on finding someone to use the dress after made.

Good wishes on a stressless working on the shop roof!


----------



## BusyBees2

I'll try to post pictures of my fabric later. I found a purple print in my stash that I'm going to use for the skirts. I dyed another in a soft purple (I hope) semi-solid to match for the bodice & bows.


----------



## CJ

I have a question... would you all recommend serging the fabric edges prior to seaming and pressing the seams open on these little dresses, or sew the 5/8 seams and serge them down to 1/4 inch after seaming?


----------



## AngieM2

I'd sew the 5/8 seams then trim and overcast (in place of serger if you don't have one) , or serge if you have a serger.

If you do not have a serger or do not want to trim and over cast, press the seams open before going onward.


I'm cutting out my pattern pieces, and then choosing which fabric. I'm going size 4, pretty much view A or G, no sashes as shown, I'll make one that connects on the side seams and ties in the back like little girls are so cute in.

And I'm taking a few photos as I go, so I can show if someone has a question.

Angie


----------



## ejagno

Angie; As much as I love this idea and have been looking very forward to something besides quilting I don't have young children and I never had daughters so this particular pattern suggestion would not include myself and I'm sure a few others here who have raised our children and haven't been blessed with granddaughters as of yet.


----------



## AngieM2

Well, you do have a point, but how many folks actually make a quilt out of the quilt blocks?

And making this dress is an exercise in sewing - some folks need it.
At this time, even though I have granddaughters I don't get to have anything to do with them, so this is just for my satisfaction of making it and then if I have to - I'll take it to work, and put in the manufacturing section break area and let someone adopt it - if they want to put out some payment, they can - if not, that's okay too.

Sometimes you have to make things as a soul satisfying event.

We'd love to have you sew along, and maybe give the dress away - or just drop in and chat from time to time to see what we come up with. And, if you change your mind - well, that's the nice thing about this - you can join in and have fun with us at any time.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Angie & others~

I'm done cutting my pattern pieces out. Didn't like my bodice fabric with the print I'd picked out, so went and bought some really pretty fabric for the skirts. Even took the last 1 1/2yds on the bolt cuz I loved it so much!!

Question #1: I'm intending to fully line the bodice (cutting double of the bodice pieces) cuz dd8 doesn't like the feel of the seams. Do I still need to add the interfacing? Should I cut the interfacing the same size as the bodice pieces?

Question #2: How true to size are girls' patterns? Do I really need to test fit the pattern pieces to the kids? My dd is moving out of size 8 and into size 9 (_not _a pattern option!)

Oh, and thanks for clarifying the serging business. I was planning on using my serger, but didn't realize I should sew a true 5/8" seam first , then serge.


----------



## AngieM2

If you can sew a true 5/8 with the serger, that's okay. Just most don't really seem to - I may do that on the skirt seams. (4 thread for some reason rather than 3).

If you line the top, you'll still need interfacing around the neck edges to keep it crisp. So, take the regular neck facing pieces and use them inside the lining.

Also, for the size - measure your daughter, and compare the bust and waist true measurements of the pattern that's on the bodice front pieces. You should have about 4 inches larger than your daughter for the size. 
I have found that it did seem to run a bit large compared to what the children wore commercially, when I made a few of them a couple of years ago.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm pinning my version, and decided I want a different fabric for the facings, and inside of the sleeves, and then may make the whole sash or backside of the sash out of the same other fabric. I may even add a ruffle on the bottom - depends on the fabrics and what I think.


----------



## BusyBees2

Just measured DD. She is:

chest 24"
waist 24"
hips 27"

What does that tell me? According to the front pattern piece she'd be a size 2! That can't be right...

[I've never learned how to make it through this part right...Never could get clothes to fit me right, either.]


----------



## AngieM2

Ignore the size for now, in relationship to the commercial bought outfits.

24 inches bust comes out as a size 5, Size 5 has 27.5" with the ease on the top.
Size 6 has 28.5 inches.

take the measuring tape, and at the bust loop it around her and go to 27.5 or 28.5 inches.

Also measure from the underarm seam area on her, to the waist and compare that measurement to the side seam of the dress less the seam allowances.


----------



## cc

Angie, I have been really "studying on" the pattern and love the skirt but would like to do a puffed sleeve so mine is really going to be different than everyone else. More like a hybrid! Is anyone else doing some different sort of things to theirs?


----------



## Pauline

pink toned one is cut out will try to post my pictures tomorrow afternoon


----------



## AngieM2

cc said:


> Angie, I have been really "studying on" the pattern and love the skirt but would like to do a puffed sleeve so mine is really going to be different than everyone else. More like a hybrid! Is anyone else doing some different sort of things to theirs?




CC this is YOUR creation, the pattern chosen is just a jumping off place. Find yourself a puff sleeve pattern to use, or make one - and GO FOR IT. I'd love to see it with a puffed sleeve.

I'm already eyeing the skirt to put it on a different top pattern after doing this one.

Surprise us and show us the results. I'll be looking for it.

I'm still considering some stuff with sash and maybe lace or a ruffle around the skirt edging.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Pauline said:


> pink toned one is cut out will try to post my pictures tomorrow afternoon


That's great Pauline - I've got one skirt piece to go for cutting out, and the interfacing. So I think I can start sewing tomorrow.


----------



## CJ

Okay I've made so many mistakes it's not even funny! LOL I am not sure my zipper is even going to work, (setting it in that is) because I forgot to leave an opening in the back of the skirt seam, so had to back and open it... but I'd already serged it so there isn't a 5/8 seam left.

I still have to hem my skirt, make my bow, and add the zipper and hook. Anyway, here's my progress so far. I'd like to try this dress again, now that I'm aware of all my mistakes. 

The bodice went together beautifully. I used a very soft fusible interfacing from Palmer Pletsch.

I used my ruffler foot to gather the skirt. I saw that the skirt needed to be gathered at a 2 to 1 ratio to fit the bodice, so I set the ruffler up for that and that was the easiest part of the dress! I cannot stand doing gathers by hand!


----------



## Country Lady

Oh, almost finished! You really jumped on this project and it's beautiful. I love the fabric combination. I can just see it on a sweet little girl now.


----------



## AngieM2

CJ = that's looking really good. Now you've about completely learned the pattern, the 2nd one is a breeze.

Thanks for posting the photo.

(what you ran into with the zipper and the skirt is why I like to sew, then serge.)

Angie


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Took the pattern to bed last night to read ~ and James Herriot's 'All Thing Wise and Wonderful' won out!:bash:

Washing my fabric this morning and will pick which dress I'm going to make. I'm thinking sleeveless with small bow at front waistline. Could change by the afternoon!!

Love the two different fabrics on CJ's dress. Will keep that in mind if I make another one! 

I do know I'll have to be in the right frame of mind when it comes time to insert that zipper...lol !! Lots of happy sewing thoughts to everyone!!


----------



## BusyBees2

I got my size 2 cut last night. I chose not to make a fabric bow...Bought a really pretty double sided 4" satin ribbon! Can we say "EASY"? Of course, it cost me as much as the fabric for the skirts! 

Will fit the pattern to dd8 today and see what I need to do with hers. She's so tall/long & thin I'm thinking some adjustments might be needed.


----------



## AngieM2

MsPioneerGal - zippers can make you have to have a good frame of mind.

There are the right way, the get it done way, the just put it in way, etc.

I'm to the point where I'm pretty much the , just put it in way.

I've been moving the coverstitch machine out of sewing area to give me more room in the sewing room/area today. Makes more room. I have the dress cut out - 

So far, mine is one fabric, but I'm still debating about the accent color sash.


----------



## CJ

Okay, I'm looking at the zipper directions, and I'm totally confused... no surprise there!

I get the part about opening the facings so I don't sew them down. What I don't get is the pattern calls for a 9 inch zipper for my chosen size (4) but it only has you leave an opening in the back of the skirt down 5/8 of an inch (the two dots).

The zipper extends at least 4 inches past that. Do I need to open that seam back up to fit the length of the zipper?


Angie... I serged each seam after sewing it. Wouldn't it be impossible to serge some of those tiny curves if you waited until the garment was complete?


----------



## ErinP

speaking of sergers, _that_ is something we need to see lessons on! I've always wanted to get a serger, but know it would be money completely wasted because they baffle me.


----------



## AngieM2

Serger - the little seams would be harder. I just don't serge as much as most. I like having my 5/8 seam where I can rip out a bit if needed and re-do without the cut off fabric being gone. Once I know it's a good seam (no puckers - etc) then I'll run it through the serger or trim seam and machine overstitch the edges. I've only had a serger the last few year.

The size 4 does say 9" zipper. the top of the tape will be where the sewing line is for the facing/lining to the neckline. then down into the skirt to where the dot is indicated on the skirt pattern piece. (about 3 or 4 inches.) The back skirt pattern piece has 3 large dots at the back seam for 4 5 6. These are about 4 inches below the dot that shows where the seam line is.... the skirt needs to be open that 4 or so inches or the dress will not go on.


----------



## BusyBees2

Here's what I've accomplished today.

The satin bow will be cut to length later and tied in the back. The hem will be finished closer to May...those little ones grow so fast! I added a scallop stitch to the sleeve and trimmed the fabric close.

Tomorrow I might start the larger size.

















Here's a close up of the skirt fabric...


----------



## WildernesFamily

Very nice ladies! I really like that scalloped sleeve BusyBees.

I'm still cutting out. Only have two interfacing pieces left to go. Hopefully I'll get more done tomorrow!

I dearly wish I had a ruffler, I'm going to have to hand gather.. which I really don't enjoy  
And I REALLY hope this is going to fit my tiny little 9 year old DD. I cut it on size 7 but I fear it's going to be too big... I guess she can always grow into it :shrug:


----------



## AngieM2

BB2 - FANTASTIC!!!! Love the scallops also.

Wilderness - I wish you were closer, I have two ruffler attachment, and a couple of other ways to ruffle.

(I've worn out a two or three rufflers over the years.)


I'm finishing an American Girl doll dress - 45inches gathered to the waistband. 

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2

Wish I knew if I had a ruffler, and how to use it! I would rather do pleats than gather.

Wilderness~if I have to gather, it's so much easier with 2 lines of gathering stitches. Then you can sew in between and there's very little straightening/final adjusting.


----------



## Country Lady

BusyBees2 said:


> Wilderness~if I have to gather, it's so much easier with 2 lines of gathering stitches. Then you can sew in between and there's very little straightening/final adjusting.


Gathering this way can give you nice looking gathers. I've made lots and lots of gathers this way sewing square dance clothes as well as other things.


----------



## AngieM2

Two lines of long stitching pulled up is how I usually gather things like this. Big ruffles I do on something else.


----------



## Carolyn

after gathering yds and yds of ruffles for curtains for people, I saw a Johnsons Ruffling machine in action --wow. I couldn't afford one, but what a dream!! Then after I got my divorce settlement, the quilting store here had one for $229.00 so I grabbed it, but it had been in storage for about 1 1/2 yrs, I know the directions are gone, but they were jsut a little tiny simple paper leaflet type thing. I would love a coverstitch machine, but my Bernina 2500DCE converts to a coverstitch, not that I have been able to get it to work the right way--the 2500DCE is very tempermental, but I have someone now that is willing to work with me, I did pick up an older White serger online that works well-very cheap, does nice serging, but has a hard time on heavier fabrics. When I can afford, I am going to look for a new serger-although there was a lady here that had commercial serger for sale a while back, I may check with her. Everyones dresses look very nice.


----------



## CJ

BB2, your dress is darling! Nice touch on the sleeves!

I'm all finished except for the hem, and sewing on the hook and eye. However, my zipper install was a disaster, and I'm not sure whether to finish it or not. The rest of the dress turned out quite well, but the zipper...

You won't hurt my feelings at all if you all think I should scrap it. This was a learning project for me and fun as well. My zipper... well the picture says it all. LOL


----------



## ErinP

Put your hook/eye clear up at the top and any girl that's still small enough to wear that dress will also be in motion most of the time, so very few people will notice your error. 

For a maiden attempt CJ, that looks really good!


----------



## BusyBees2

CJ~
Zippers are a real pain. They really just take lots and lots of practice!

I think your dress is darling, and just fine! After you put your hook & eye on, you could make a little satin bow and sew it to the side with the hook so it extends over the zipper. Once the dress is hooked, it will camoflauge the uneven top edge. (I myself hate sewing on hooks/eyes, so I sew my zipper in right up to the top edge. I cheat! )


----------



## AngieM2

CJ - how did you put the zipper in?

It looks as if you maybe pinned it to one side then the other, and sewed down the the right side, across the bottom, and then up the left side. That would have made the one neck side higher than the other.

I would think you could:
1. pop out one side of zipper, and go the same direction you went when sewing the other side. I would think the right size (lower side) could be popped out and basted (yes, nasty word) then sewn, or pinned horizontally across and then slowly go down the dress.

2. leave it. Where the hook and eye goes on the neckline - put a pretty decorative bow that is centered for both sides. A snap on the back side of the overlapping loop and to the neckline - would solve the laying down issue. (after hook and eyeing the actual neckline).

3. adjust the higher neckline side (left) by popping out the top stitching at the neckline/zipper corner, and turn and make the stitching on the neckline a little bit deeper, then look at it turned, if good - trim and re-topstitch. After that, it will not be as noticeable.

Actually - that's not that bad a zipper. Once it's pressed a time or two, it would not be that noticeable on the fabric standing up over the zipper, vertically.


----------



## AngieM2

seems 3 of us are thinking of the bow to cover the neckline being slightly off :clap::happy::goodjob:


----------



## Carolyn

bow would work. zippers are hard and just need a bit a practice.


----------



## Pauline

this is the fabric of the sleeveless view









this is the skirt for the sleeved one









i think on the lighter toned one that i am adding lace around the armholes and bottom of the skirt


----------



## Carolyn

ohh I love the fabric !!! I used to paint sweatshirts and blended colors on fabrics with what was called fabric extender. Didn't have internet then, but I love what you have done.


----------



## AngieM2

Pauline said:


> [IMG]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a268/paulinehawk/100_0197.jpg[/IMG] this is the fabric of the sleeveless view
> 
> this is the skirt for the sleeved one [IMG]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a268/paulinehawk/100_0196.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> i think on the lighter toned one that i am adding lace around the armholes and bottom of the skirt


Absolutely LOVE them


----------



## ErinP

Pauline said:


> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a268/paulinehawk/100_0197.jpg this is the fabric of the sleeveless view
> 
> this is the skirt for the sleeved one http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a268/paulinehawk/100_0196.jpg
> 
> i think on the lighter toned one that i am adding lace around the armholes and bottom of the skirt


*
Unable to connect * 

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at i13.photobucket.com.

:shrug:


----------



## AngieM2

my firefox gets the photos easily. Maybe you have a higher security setting.

eta: Now it's not working for me.


----------



## Jaclynne

CJ - I love the colors you chose. Your zipper doesn't look too bad. It seems pretty well matched at the waistline, so I'd suggest working on the neckline instead of taking it out. It looks as though your neck facing ends evenly (just looking at shadows though). I'd open the top of the neck/facing seam and take it in a bit till even at top, that should fix you right up. 
Or another solution would be a wide button tab that coveres the area. 

I try to set the zipper from the top w/o a hook and eye. I hate my hair to get tangled in them, I figure a little girl would too.


----------



## Jaclynne

Pauline - those are gorgeous colors!


----------



## Jaclynne

BusyBees2 - Oh, I like the sleeve trim, and pretty colors too!


----------



## Pauline

ok ladies i edited my post so the pictures are in it instead of linking to photobucket for them


----------



## CJ

BB2, those fabrics are BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to see the dress!

Angie, you are correct. I basted the back together, glued the zipper in place (water soluble), and stitched down one side, across the bottom and back up the other side. I take it this is not correct?

Thanks for all the options girls. I will look at it more this week after I hem it and see if I want to try and do it over, or just cover it with a bow or tab.


----------



## cc

Here is how I doing the front of my dress. Still don't have the pattern but at least I have done this so when I get it I can just get it cut right out!


----------



## cc

WildernesFamily said:


> Very nice ladies! I really like that scalloped sleeve BusyBees.
> 
> I'm still cutting out. Only have two interfacing pieces left to go. Hopefully I'll get more done tomorrow!
> 
> I dearly wish I had a ruffler, I'm going to have to hand gather.. which I really don't enjoy
> And I REALLY hope this is going to fit my tiny little 9 year old DD. I cut it on size 7 but I fear it's going to be too big... I guess she can always grow into it :shrug:


I love to gather with my serger, makes gathers and seam all in one step, talk about easy!


----------



## AngieM2

CJ - by going down then up the other side the fabrics get pushed in different directions. If you were using a walking foot it probably would have lined up. 
You know, when quilting how the top layer can walk away from the seams meeting if you don't have a walking foot or pin very well. 

So, I usually go from the top down on both sides. The second side is when I go across the bottom of the zipper area, that way both fabric movings are to the same direction. And pinning helps to keep in place, as it does in quilting. But to be a purist, you'd have basted it in by hand, then sewn it in, then taken out the basting stitches. But, I don't know many purist.


----------



## AngieM2

CC - I really love what you've done to make the top special on your version of the dress. 

Isn't it nifty how one dress pattern can look so different ?


----------



## ErinP

Pauline said:


> ok ladies i edited my post so the pictures are in it instead of linking to photobucket for them


Ooooh! Those fabrics came out beautifully!


----------



## CJ

CC, that is lovely! I wouldn't mind trying again with some pintucks and maybe embroidery, I've not done any pintucking so it would be fun to learn.

Angie, I'm going to remove the zipper once more and try it again with the suggested techniques.


----------



## CJ

Forgot to ask... any tips on hemming it?


----------



## Country Lady

CJ said:


> Angie, I'm going to remove the zipper once more and try it again with the suggested techniques.


CJ, I was thinking all along you would never be satisfied with it unless you did it over. Just an impression I've gotten of the work you do. Good luck with the zipper. The dress is beautiful.


----------



## AngieM2

Hemming it, basically a rolled hem - the 4 or 6 mm rolled hem foot if you have one. If not, turn up about 1/8 to 1/4 inch and stitch around, then turn up again and stitch. Do not do both turn overs at one stitching as it WILL make puckers along the edges. (ask me how I know these things :Bawling

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

This is a doll dress I was finishing before sewing on the big dresses.

Here's the front, it's for American Girl type dolls



Here's the back



This reminds me a bit of our dress being made.

Now I'll be able to go to the girl sized dress.


----------



## CJ

That's adorable Angie! Does it have a bigger hem, instead of one done with a hemmer foot?


----------



## AngieM2

I has that turned up once sewn, turned up about 1/4 inch 2nd sew

But it's flat gathered rectangle and not a circle. but I'm going to do the same on the girls dress.


----------



## mamajohnson

Finally got home from out of town Tuesday afternoon, had to send a bunch of chickens to freezer camp yesterday, and running to do today. ugh!
BUT I will most likely get my cutting out done today or tomorrow. Then maybe I can designate Saturday for sewing... :goodjob:
Ya'lls dresses are looking great, and I love that little doll dress Angie! Gotta go stash diving for my material... I know it is in there somewhere. My daughter is excited, and she wants the overskirt, but it might be a bit much with the material I have... we will see.


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Well ~ I finished all the cutting out & was just starting to fuse my interfacing when :grit: I only have some really heavy duty stuff & it's not suitable for a dress. Good thing I'm on my way out to do grocery shopping, fabric store is on the same route. ( Not that I wouldn't drive out of my way!!)

So, hopefully later today I'll be ready to sew. 

Love the doll outfit Angie, maybe we should have started small first


----------



## AngieM2

Howdy folks - any of you ladies sewing on this dress this weekend? I've got to get started. I've got the big machine up, so that means BUSINESS! (actually I am doing a sewing project for someone between doing this).

Hope everyone is doing fine and expect to have a great weekend. Regardless of what you end up doing.


----------



## ErinP

I've got the bodice cut and sewn. Hoping to get on the skirt tomorrow or Sunday. 
I've also got my nephew's quilt _nearly_ put together... 

Yea me! :bouncy:


----------



## CJ

Well I finished mine and found a home for it . But I am hoping to start another one soon.


----------



## Michele of MI

I finally got everything cut out for the size 4, so tomorrow I start sewing...I'm making dress A in a pretty pink calico print for my younger daughter. She picked the fabric. Last week Jo-Ann was out of the pattern in the larger sizes, so I will try to get it again tomorrow for my older daughter. This pattern was a great choice, my sister in law and I want dresses like this one too! It's nice to see everyones pictures too. Your dresses look beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2

CJ - where did the dress go? Did the little girl twirl when she put it on?


----------



## AngieM2

Michele - I'm sure glad you like this pattern. If you and your Sis in Law want one - find a top similar and take the skirt from the largest of this size and put on the bodice. You'll have almost the same.


----------



## CJ

AngieM2 said:


> CJ - where did the dress go? Did the little girl twirl when she put it on?


Well Angie, shame on me but after I finished the hem (which turned out great!) I didn't want to fix the zipper. So I posted a picture of the dress and the zipper on our local freecycle and within 5 minutes (I kid you not!) a lady emailed and said her friend had a little girl who be thrilled to have the dress for church.


----------



## AngieM2

CJ - that's really good to know. I knew there would be someone that would take a dress like this if we made it!

If you make it - someone will love to wear it!

Now - the second one is much better! 

Angie


----------



## Country Lady

CJ said:


> Well Angie, shame on me but after I finished the hem (which turned out great!) I didn't want to fix the zipper. So I posted a picture of the dress and the zipper on our local freecycle and within 5 minutes (I kid you not!) a lady emailed and said her friend had a little girl who be thrilled to have the dress for church.


Ahhh, that was so nice of you. That must have thrilled the little girl. She'll feel so pretty in that dress.


----------



## sancraft

Thank you for doing this. This is going to be a beautiful dress for Ms. J.


----------



## Pauline

ok ladies my dress is on hold while i deal with the hives and try to figure out what i did to cause them and to wait until they aren't popping up and driving me nuts with the burning itchiness


----------



## AngieM2

Hi folks - I've been working on a couple of projects and my dress is still just cut out. I'm hoping to get the other project out of the way during the week, and get down to business on my dress.

Pauline - really sorry to hear about the hives - that's enough to drive a person up a wall. I hope you find out what caused it and can do something about it.

sancraft - yep, Miss J will have a nice dress. Have you gotten the pattern and fabric? cut it out? 

How about any others? what's your status - dress or not, we want to know how you are doing.


----------



## ErinP

My quilt is done! (Well, maybe. lol) 
It's quilted and bound anyway. I'm just debating whether to do a little more quilting in one of the borders. I'm going to stew on it overnight. 

My dress is still just a bodice.


----------



## cc

I am still not completely finished with my dress, have to hem it and sew the buttons on the back and finish the cuffs on the sleeves but wanted to show y'all how far I have come with it. The little bit of embroidery and pin tucks worked out fine as changing to puff sleeves did. I attached the sash into the front darts. I'm not sure that was a good idea but it seems to be OK.


----------



## AngieM2

cc - that's looking really goood.

Where are you putting buttons?

Has your 'girl' seen and that full circle skirt?

I love the colors.

Angie


----------



## cc

AngieM2 said:


> cc - that's looking really goood.
> 
> Where are you putting buttons?
> 
> Has your 'girl' seen and that full circle skirt?
> 
> I love the colors.
> 
> Angie


I did buttons on the back instead of a zipper. No she hasn't seen it yet but I know her, she is so prissy she will dance around and make her mom and dad nuts. I just get to spoil her and give her back! Being a honorary aunt has perks!!!!


----------



## CJ

Oh WOW CC it's GORGEOUS! I love the changes you made!



cc said:


> I am still not completely finished with my dress, have to hem it and sew the buttons on the back and finish the cuffs on the sleeves but wanted to show y'all how far I have come with it. The little bit of embroidery and pin tucks worked out fine as changing to puff sleeves did. I attached the sash into the front darts. I'm not sure that was a good idea but it seems to be OK.


----------



## Michele of MI

I finally cut out the second dress, this one will be dress B in a purple cotton with butterflies. The first dress is about half done. I sewed the bodice together, but I haven't put the sleeves in yet. Any tips on sleeves? Usually I don't do a great job and end up having to re-sew parts. Cc your dress is really pretty. I like the changes you made too.


----------



## notenoughtime

I have pattern cut out, material and even found a little girl to sew for. We are getting new carpet in our house so been ripping out the old getting ready for new. So I don't want to start anything til that is over and done. But I will catch up soon. All the dresses are so cute.


----------



## AngieM2

hey, I think you're just fine. I've been ill, so my dress is still just cut out.

Good that you found a willing little girl.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady

AngieM2 said:


> I've been ill, so my dress is still just cut out.
> Angie


I had noticed you hadn't posted much lately. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Pauline

ok i am working on gathering the skirt today hopefully i can do it without breaking the threads again this is second set of gathering stitches i have put in


----------



## Pauline

ok here it is everything but the hem is done and i need to shorten it up for dd
















oops sorry about picture size


----------



## AngieM2

Pauline - very nice dress. I like that tie dyed fabric. How much shorter are you going to make it? You'll have a good bit of measuring around the skirt to get your cut off just right.

Angie


----------



## Pauline

Angie i think we need to shorten by about 2 or 3 inches i may just put in a deep hem on the bottom so we can let it out as she continues to shoot up in hieght(sp?)


----------



## AngieM2

You probably will not like the bulkiness of doing a deep hem. This is a full circle, and you'll have to run a gathering stitch on the outer edge and then fold it to the point you want the hem to be. After that you'll need to pull the gathering and even it out, then hem it.


Just something to consider. It can be done, but will be a bit of a headache.


----------



## Pauline

ok thanks for the heads up will get mom to help me carefully cut it then as that may be the easier way to go also if anyone else is sewing for a narrow shouldered little girl you may want to raise the back a bit or make a strap to put in above the zipper to snap shut on one side to help hold it on the shoulders as we found out when Elizabeth shrugged while trying on the dress and it slid off one shoulder


----------



## CJ

It's beautiful Pauline, I love the fabric!


----------



## WildernesFamily

Wow, I love everyone's dresses! So pretty 

My dress is still only cut out. :awh: We have been knee deep in boxes, paint and ripping up old carpet and installing new carpet. I am so tired! But I think we've just about come to the end of fixing up this house, so now we will finalize getting everything boxed up. I hope to have some spare time to continue with my dress, otherwise I'll have to catch everyone on the other side of this move.


----------



## sancraft

I can't believe I'm actually making a dress. I have to add the buttons and do the hem. I want to measure it with it on her before I do that. Thanks for doing this Angie.


----------



## BusyBees2

Pauline said:


>


Pauline~Is this a cotton fabric or a stretchy jersey fabric? I never thought about doing this with jersey...


----------



## AngieM2

Looking good. sancraft - yea! a Dress!


And now that I'm getting back to me, I'm hoping to really get started on putting together the dress I have had cut out for two? three? weeks....

I'll show you once I get it done.

Angie


----------



## Pauline

busybees it is a cotton i bought at a local fabric store that sales mainly for quilters so it is a bit better and more expensive  then what i normally would buy at walmart for a dress for a little girl but i loved the fabric and knew she would love it as well i am going to hem it up tonight thank goodness my mom loves me and my kids as she helped trim the skirt up so it would fit by laying it out on the gym floor at the church on mon. at our sewing/quilting group and measured it all out and cut it for me so that i wouldn't mess it up.


----------



## BusyBees2

Pauline, it drapes so nicely, it didn't look like quilter's cotton. The dress I made seems to have more stiffness to it, which is fine since it's a fancier dress for a wedding. 

But I wonder if a knit jersey would work with this pattern? Angie? I'm also thinking that I could shrink the amount of gathers too to avoid any bulk.


----------



## AngieM2

That would work BB2, but knits - depends, if t-shirt heavy, it may hang okay. But there is the chance that you'll have to let the skirt hang to make sure the knit doesn't pull due to the bias of the circle and the weight.

But a pretty firm knit should work okay.


----------



## Carolyn

Just getting started, new goat babies, youngest daughter switching back and forth night to day shift, so have DGS#3 more hours.


----------



## AngieM2

I haven't forgotten this. I'm finishing up a paying project that got behind due to that 10 days of being ill. I still hope others will finish their dresses also, and show them off here.

Angie


----------



## MsPioneerGal

:grit:Help - please !!
On Page 2 ~ Bodice - View B,D,F or H
I'm stuck on what should be SIMPLE!!:badmood:

I've stitched the facing to the bodice and stitched the neck and armhole edges. _Press seam allowances toward facing. UNDERSTITCH by stitching throught facing and seam allowances close to seam as far as possible_
There is only so much I can understitch at this point ~ like the front of the neckline for about 3 or 4 inches ~ is that right? Or am I doing something very wrong:grit:
I also found out that I can't serge on curves worth a darn!:shrug:

Thank goodness for all these Smilies....made me lighten up! LOL

Thanks!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Just understitch where you can. Do not stress about it. When you press the finished edges it will be just fine.

Or many times, I just do a top stitch about 1/8 inch from the edge to hold the facing in place, instead of the understitching. No one knows it's not suppose to be that way.


----------



## BusyBees2

I find understitching to be a royal pain! I very carefully fold the facing to the inside and pin so that the facing doesn't show. Then I top stitch from the outside.

Hope you are doing better!


----------



## MsPioneerGal

Thank you Angie & BusyBees2!
I think I thunked the whole thing toooo much!:teehee:
I'm going to top stitch on the outside & save myself anymore grief!!:run:
Hopefully will have the dress finished by tomorrow and hemming done when I see my niece!
Thanks again!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Just wanted to drop in and say... I am slow! lol!
Got this dress cut out for DD today. Size 12, and it took nearly every scrap of material I had! Had 8+yards - except it was only 45" wide. 
Took some creative cutting, but I got it done.
Didn't help that my dear daughter kept saying "i really need the sleeves longer, like all the way to my elbow" and "hey mom, can you make it to my ankles? I really think it needs to be long!"

haha! I will sew it up tomorrow, as she wants to wear it to a wedding on Saturday. Found some lace that will be real pretty on the sleeves, and front of the bodice, right above the skirt. oh, yeah, she wanted it to tie in the back, not front or side...
modify modify! lol!
Hope to have a pic of her in it tomorrow! It isn't really 'Easter' colors, but she loves loves the material (and so do 2 of her brothers! One wanted me to make a vest and one a necktie)


----------



## BusyBees2

Sounds like you have it all in hand! I still have to get back to my 2nd dress...but don't really need it until a May wedding...so there's still time.


----------



## AngieM2

MamaJ - that's so neat about the dress. And if you lengthen the skirt at that size - you will be using a bunch of yards. I know the size 12 is about 5 yards just as the pattern is - and I prefer it to tie in the back.

What color is it? I'll love to see a photo.

I still need to make the one I have cut out.

Angie


----------



## notenoughtime

I still haven't got mine done yet either. It always seems like something unexpected happens and I get sidetracked.


----------



## ErinP

DONE!! 

Here we are, three hours before we have to leave for church (no sunrise service for Cowboy Church since everyone has chores at that time of day).
I finally got mine finished. 









And when I suggested DD spin around, she said "Wow Mom!! It's really _twirly_!!"


----------



## CJ

The dress and your little girl are adorable! Great job and good timing!


----------



## AngieM2

Erin - wonderful! I love seeing her twirling!!!

Mine is almost done, but a hurt back is slowing me down - and going house photographing for Mom and Dad to consider.


----------



## Garnet

TFS So cute. The girl and the dress!


----------



## ErinP

Thanks guys.  I'm pretty happy with how it came out. 
And it was indeed super-easy, Angie. (I didn't get the skirt cut out until _yesterday_! lol) I dumped the sash to save some time, but the skirt was a bear to hem. Because it's a beautifully curved seam, the deep hem I allowed for child growth was a challenge. lol

And, speaking of challenges, I finally figured out how to do a blind hem. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Garnet

Erin - and others sewing this dress for your little girls

If she likes twirly, she might just love this twirly skirt. She might just begin sewing by piecing the rows of blocks. And you could make them into a skirt.

I don't know where I saw it - maybe here. Anyway, take a look. You could use your top pattern and make the skirt this way.

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=182354.0


----------



## ErinP

Too cute! :thumb:


----------



## AngieM2

I love that rainbow twirly sundress.

More ideas than time, dog gone it.


----------



## Garnet

If you make a dress with the twirly patch skirt, be sure to check out the tutorial. I did, and it would save me some time.


----------



## WildernesFamily

I'm glad I'm not the only one who hasn't finished yet. I wanted to have it done in time for Easter service today, but my threads are all still packed away in a box somewhere in the garage. Too much to do, not enough time. I have been searching and searching and SEARCHING for some very important school books that I need for DD 9 for her homeschool work. I knew they were important, so I made sure to pack them in a special place so they woudn't get lost. Now I can't remember where the special place was. Sigh.

Anyway, with today being Easter I thought about the dress, and wanted to come see how everyone else is doing. ErinP well done, cute little girl and lovely dress  Angie, love the AG dress! Everyone's dresses are beautiful, well done!


----------



## AngieM2

I've been sewing on my dress tonight. It needs the zipper and the bits of hand finishing, but it now looks like a dress.

I'm pinning some eyelet lace around the bottom to see if I like the way it looks on the skirt. I'm thinking I do like it. Then I may see about a ribbon just above the hem area.

(I need to get back on finishing my quilt blocks for the swap in the Swap forum).

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - I did finish my dress in late May, it's still hanging on my sewing room door. 
Here's the front of it.



Here's the back of it.



I haven't gotten around to finding someone that could use it, yet.

Angie


----------



## CJ

It's beautiful Angie! It will make some little girl very happy!


----------



## BusyBees2

That's really cute!

I really, really need to download pictures and show you how my girls' dresses turned out!


----------



## prairiegirl

Angie, that dress is so pretty. I'm partial to that type of style for girls - not what they try to sell in stores these days.


----------

